# Photo sizes



## tipusnr (Jun 25, 2004)

I don't know if it's my monitor setup or the pictures themselves so I'll throw this out there.

I just went to look at the latest uploads.  The first one is a snakewood pen from Cigarman.  Looks like a great pen but when I go to open the larger version I can't see the whole pen!  I'm not even able to use the slide bar to go up and down.  This happens with every pen in his gallery.

He's not the only one so I'm not trying to criticize him directly.  Does the same thing happen to others in viewing the photos posted here?  I know that there is a maximum file size suggested somewhere on this forum.  Would it be good to suggest a maximum image size as well?  Or maybe larger images should be turned to display horizontally for easier viewing.[?]

I hope this doesn't happen to the images in my gallery when you all look at them![:0]


----------



## Daniel (Jun 25, 2004)

Bill,
  I went through a few of them. thay are all showing fine on my monitor but what you have described has happened to me before as well.
I looked at the latest Pen and bottle stopper pics as well. they are 800 X  roughly 550 pic;es adn fill my screen very nicely. I tried sizing my pics at 600 wide and they ran off the page as you describe above when I looked at them. so what gives? Of course all the numbers may have me confused.


----------



## jeff (Jun 25, 2004)

Very odd!  I open the pics with no trouble and they are the same size on the screen as the underlying image on the server.  This is in both IE and Netscape. The sliders work fine.  However, you can't change the popup window size and I don't like that.  I'll change that soon.  

Tip, what browser (and version) are you using and what is your screen resolution?


----------



## tipusnr (Jul 6, 2004)

Resolution is 1024x768 and am using IE 6.0.  Resolution is slightly less at home as I don't have a 19" monitor there.

I think being able to resize the pop-up window would help as it looks as if the window outsizes my monitor and therefor doesn't see the need for a slidebar.


----------



## jeff (Jul 6, 2004)

All the photo popups should now be resizable.  If you find one that is not, let me know.


----------



## jeff (Jul 6, 2004)

I'm thinking about resizing all the photos in the albums to a max of 800 pixels in the largest dimension.  Anyone have an opinion on that? Would make viewing a bit easier.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 6, 2004)

Jeff resizing the photos wold be a great way around this. then it's a no brainer to get them viewable.


----------



## paleydp (Jul 6, 2004)

Great idea, some of them are huge!


----------



## tipusnr (Jul 7, 2004)

I concur.  I like to see the detail in the pens but don't need to see EVERY detail!!  I know I would crop my photos (in advance) if I knew about a size limitation.  

Thanks for the interest and insight everyone!


----------



## timdaleiden (Jul 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />All the photo popups should now be resizable.  If you find one that is not, let me know.



  Thanks Jeff, 

  I can now scroll the large pictures on the front page. Before this change, some of them were just cut off, and I could not see the full image.


----------



## jeff (Jul 7, 2004)

OK, folks.  All pics resized to have their largest dimension 800 px or less.  I'll modify the upload to trim them down when they're uploaded.  Advise me of any problems related to the photos.  Thanks all!


----------



## tipusnr (Jul 7, 2004)

No..Thank YOU Jeff.  I've been in telecommunicating a long time and NEVER met a more open and service minded administrator..bar NONE!

P.S. Checks can be sent to PO BOX BR549.


----------

